
The trademarks that join the Commons will be owned by the Open Usage Commons - ColinWright
https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=24914
======
ColinWright
The title of the forum post is: "Open Usage Commons: a warning"

But that doesn't convey what the content is all about. The post is
highlighting concerns raised in a blog post[0] announcing "a new kind of open
source organization".

The title of _this_ submission here in HN is taken from that blog post to give
some context for the whole situation. I believe that it's a better title than
simply copying the title of the forum post.

I saw this issue raised in a Mastodon post[1] where the poster said:

> _Looks like Google is trying to gain even more control in the open source
> world. Don 't ever give away your rights to them._

In these times, and under these circumstances, would you trust the Open Usage
Commons when it appears to have such close ties with the organisation whose
motto was once "Don't be evil", then changed it to "Do the right thing"?

\--------

[0] [https://opensource.googleblog.com/2020/07/announcing-new-
kin...](https://opensource.googleblog.com/2020/07/announcing-new-kind-of-open-
source.html)

[1]
[https://mathstodon.xyz/web/statuses/104609277889763543](https://mathstodon.xyz/web/statuses/104609277889763543)

